# Hydro Setup



## parliament (Sep 18, 2006)

What's up guys. 

This is my second post - just introduced myself tonight. I wanted to explain some of the questions I have about hydro setups and what I'm planning to do. This is my first grow, but I've done a good amount of research. Any suggestions, comments or whatever are really appreciated as I want this to be done right the first time. I'll try to keep it short, but who knows.

I plan to start in about 2-3 weeks. I'm doing hydro because from what I've read, if done right it has a great yield, an accelerated grow compared to soil, it's low maintenance, all that. I'm really stuck on which system to go with, NFT, aero, ebb and flow, bubbler, DWC, etc? I've got a closet that is approx. 5ft wide, 6ft tall and 2 ft deep. Now to be honest, I'm not handy. I read Stoney Bud's DIY on the ebb and flow, but it just seems like too much work to build. I'm lazy. But I do have money, so I want something off the shelf that has everything.

Checked out ezhydrokit's 6 plant NFT setup, which Mojo used for the first time with good results. The setup can be found here: http://www.ezhydrokit.com and http://www.ezhydrokit.com/product_info.php?cPath=28_42&products_id=116
I've heard NFTs can be difficult though, in that any minor fluxes in pH or other criteria can kill plants dead. Any opinions?

So that brought me to stealthhydro's bubbleponic. Similar setup. It can be found here: http://www.stealthhydroponics.com and http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/product.php?xProd=22&xSec=2. Any opinions on this one? I'm thinking it might be better than NFT since it's built for bigger plants and the NFT is more geared towards shorter, bushier plants (or so I've read). It's also very similar to aero.

And what about aero? Anyone have any luck with off the shelf aeros, ebb and flows or DWCs? Again, building isn't really an option due to the fact that I like paying other people to do work for me. I know it's bad, but I'd rather concentrate on getting a great crop than messing with tubing. I've got the budget.

I plan on using two strains, probably 6 plants (3 and 3). I'm thinking feminized white widow and northern lights. I'm hoping this will help me to avoid having to worry about males.

There are so many systems available it's a little daunting. If you go to http://www.hydromall.com, you can find lists and lists of online stores selling these off the shelf kits. Each one has it's benefits. I need something that will produce a good yield, be really easy to manage, not very invasive but very capable. Any help on the type of system you guys would recommend for a beginner like me?

Ok, that's enough for now. I'll try to keep up with posts here and let everyone know of my progress. Thanks in advance.

P


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 19, 2006)

I like the waterfarm by general hydropnics

http://boards.cannabis.com/showthread.php?t=64443&highlight=waterfarm


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 19, 2006)

Peace
Zandor

Check out The Grow Report my new podcast show and you too can learn the nuances of this great plant and grow BIG lush flowers!

If you go cheap you grow cheap. - Me

-=Great Spirits Have Always Encountered Violent Opposition From Mediocre Minds - Albert Einstein=-

Zandor at pot.com


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

I work w/ drip dwc and aero... all are great systems... dwc is best if u r in a climate or area that gets longer power outages. Aero is by far the fastest type of growth...  But I like the plumbing to be on top of the medium now... so you can check for clogging sprayers/drip lines. But as long as u screen ur waterpumps inlet and change ur water every 7-10 days you should be A OKAY w/o clogs from salts or roots.


----------

